# New wheels and RS Grill.



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Fitted these wheels today!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

What is the model of the wheels?! I was looking for them..but are they 9J?!


----------



## TheFlash86 (Jan 18, 2016)

Japan racing jr21. Look a 20" wheel. Great choice. Beautifullll!!!

Inviato dal mio Huawei P9 Plus


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ok good but they are 8,5J ore 9,5J... can you post some close pictures to see if there is a substantial difference from 9J and 8,5 please?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Love the wheels.... and the look you've gone for makes it look quite aggressive!

Are you going to lower it now? Inherent problem with those style wheels is they do emphasise the arch gap more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks guys! Really happy with how it looks. Didn't want to make it look too 'halfords' because it's such a good looking car; would be a shame to ruin it.

I am thinking of lowering it, not sure how low to go though - what would you guys suggest? 10-15mm?

The wheels are 9.5j all the way round. Rounds are 40ET, backs are 39ET. I'll get some photos to show fitment now - the stance is perfect.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Tyries are 255/30? Any problems with front archrims?

Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

245 I think. Slight tyre stretch. No rubbing at all.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Could you ask me Why you buy 9.5 wheels when you used 245/30 tyries?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

245-35-19
255-30-20
both 9J

those rims are 8,5 or 9,5


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I originally had the 245/19/35 tyres on my OEM wheels. I took them straight off and put them on the new wheels. They fit perfectly.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My english is not force for technical discusion. 
If you like this and dont have problems all right. Please take nicer photos -


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

That grill looks amazing!


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Where did you get the grill from?


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Eddie_H said:


> That grill looks amazing!





skdotcom said:


> Where did you get the grill from?


Thanks guys. Grill is from http://www.autoid.uk.com


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Not a huge fan of the MK3, but I love this.

The stealth look would suit this down to the ground [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice Subtle changes, stealth look always looks good...
Did you have to remove the bumper to fit the grill?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

+1, love the stealth look.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Matthaus said:


> Nice Subtle changes, stealth look always looks good...
> Did you have to remove the bumper to fit the grill?


Yeah bumper comes off. It's about 2/3hr job. Worth it though.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Please, can you done some more pictures - front and rear. I am interesting for this weeels, but 9,5 and ET 40 can be the problem.

The car is great. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

